# note for other people: pygmy cory do eat RCS



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a school of pygmies in my tank with RCS and I've never seen this happen. The RCS population is growing at an exponential rate (luckily I can sell them). 

To be honest, I wouldn't mind if a few RCS were eaten every once in a while to keep their numbers in check.


----------



## Satirica (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd be surprised if the problem is pygmy cories eating. They lived with RCS for months while the population exploded in my tank. I don't see how one could eat an adult RCS -- they are unable to eat fry at half or less the size.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess its possible, but it would seem they would only resort to this if they were not getting the food they need through normal feeding.

I also have never seen this happen, and know several locals who keep RCS and PC's together without any issues.

I would like to point out that you didn't mention whether you had actually witnessed the corries eating the RCS's.


----------



## panther685 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, since I have added the corries my RCS have been acting wierd and staying anywhere they could at the top of the tank (heater, intake, therm) and I had a few die off here and there.

I can only account that this was because they were not eating because of the cory on the bottom of the tank.

I left last Sunday (Nov 7) with about 20-30 shrimp remaining in my tank. (this was down from at least 50+ before adding the cory)

I return and I only see 2 in the tank.

I must mention that I have had these shrimp for over a year in a 3 gal and then migrated them to a 10 gal with no issue. I have watched the population decline after the addition of the cory but I figured like you guys. (they populate so fast loosing a few won't matter) Well, it looks like it does.

These Cory have got to go. I want my shrimp back!!!!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have only witnessed regular cories eating dead shrimp. I had a large die off a few years ago in an old rcs tank and after I picked them out I just dumped them in a tank with my cories and they slurped them up like dessert. Pygmies though have much smaller mouths. I guess anything is possible.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow. I would fathom a wager that the RCS died before being eaten by the cories. But that's just me.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

james0816 said:


> Wow. I would fathom a wager that the RCS died before being eaten by the cories. But that's just me.


+1 on that


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you checked your water parameters since adding the cories? maybe you had a spike.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

panther685 said:


> Well, since I have added the corries my RCS have been acting wierd and staying anywhere they could at the top of the tank (heater, intake, therm) and I had a few die off here and there.


I have had pygmy cories with my blue tiger oe's for a long time now. I can not imagine them eating anything other then a newly born shrimp.

With that being said, it is not impossible that they would eat yours, but eating adults is really almost impossible.

Shrimp going to the top of the tank is a really bad sign. Shrimp don't go up to the surface unless there is a lack in oxygen usually.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Shrimp going to the top of the tank is a really bad sign. Shrimp don't go up to the surface unless there is a lack in oxygen usually.


The only time I have ever seen my shrimp at the top is when I was over gassing DIY Co2. (low o2)

So yeah you may want to check your o2 lvl and check for other chems in the water (Ammo, Nitra, Nitri)


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I got about 6-8 pygmy cories in my office 7 gal with about 6 or so Cherries for a couple months now. No problems.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go ahead and also agree that you might want to check on your other parameters, because I have about 15 or 20 pygmy cories in my 30g tank with RCS and no problems there. The adult RCS are truthfully not that much smaller than the adult pygmy cories so I'd be really shocked if they were eating live adults. 

I guess the only other thing I can think of (not knowing the layout of your tank) is that if there are no hiding places in the tank for the RCS they might be getting picked off just after molting if the cories are ganging up on them, maybe.


----------

